# MTF to bring the first RF mount adapters to the world



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 11, 2018)

> It looks like MTF will be the first company to bring a full series of Canon RF mount adapters to market.
> All of the adapters from MTF are made from HE30 aluminium with a stainless steel seating face. All adapters come pre-shimmed for accuracy and will include spare shims just in case you need them.
> *MTF R Mount Adapters:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## andrei1989 (Oct 11, 2018)

I've never heard of this company and it seems they're making adapters for the cinema industry mostly but i've checked their website and...damn...235 pounds for an FD to M adapter??? i payed 18€ for mine...


----------



## LDS (Oct 11, 2018)

Didn't Novoflex make some available already?


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 11, 2018)

Manual focus R adaptors are not really news. There will be a dozen different chinese companies offering them for under $10 in the coming months.


----------



## Architect1776 (Oct 11, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Hooray for the FD to RF mount.
This opens up millions of FD, FL and Canomatic R lenses to become active again without having to use an adapter with image degrading lenses in them.
I am very pleased with this and will be looking for what the R series of cameras will have to offer feature wise but this sealed the deal.
Hopefully they will add a Leica screw thread and Canon bayonet rangefinder mount as well as that will allow old rangefinder Canon and Leica lenses to be used.
Again this is incredible and excellent news.


----------



## LDS (Oct 11, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Manual focus R adaptors are not really news.



As long as you mount manual focus lenses, I can't see the issue. Losing the aperture automation is a bigger issue to me.


----------



## hovland (Oct 11, 2018)

LDS said:


> Didn't Novoflex make some available already?



yes I think so

I spotted the Novoflex adaptors approx 2 weeks ago. Including a m42 adaptor.


----------



## mirage (Oct 11, 2018)

wow, my posts on Novoflex adapters seem to disappear / are deleted? Why? I am no salesman or shill for them. Won't even buy any of their adapters, since i have no old manual shards. So, here goes one more time. Admins if there is a problem with it, please notify/inform me!
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/novoflex-lens-adapters-for-eos-r-and-nikon-z/

Availability from Nov 18, 2018 - according to Novoflex press release


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2018)

They are likely Cinema adapters, thats why the shims, cinema lenses are shimmed to be perfect so you can set the measured distance on a lens and it will be exactly in focus.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Oct 12, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> Hooray for the FD to RF mount.
> This opens up millions of FD, FL and Canomatic R lenses to become active again without having to use an adapter with image degrading lenses in them.
> I am very pleased with this and will be looking for what the R series of cameras will have to offer feature wise but this sealed the deal.
> Hopefully they will add a Leica screw thread and Canon bayonet rangefinder mount as well as that will allow old rangefinder Canon and Leica lenses to be used.
> Again this is incredible and excellent news.



Well, you can also swap out the mount on FD lenses with either the Ed Mika composite EF mounts, or the brass EF mounts a few companies offer. And for the EOS R you can just use the Canon EF to RF Adapter.


----------



## Architect1776 (Oct 12, 2018)

CanonGrunt said:


> Well, you can also swap out the mount on FD lenses with either the Ed Mika composite EF mounts, or the brass EF mounts a few companies offer. And for the EOS R you can just use the Canon EF to RF Adapter.



Guess what I don't have to ruin my FD lenses because I still use them on my very old FD, FL and R cameras.
So it would be a complete waste of money to do as you say.
This way I do not have to screw up my FD type of lenses and can mount them directly to the new RF mount.
Now that is by far smarter and very sweet.


----------



## melgross (Oct 13, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Manual focus R adaptors are not really news. There will be a dozen different chinese companies offering them for under $10 in the coming months.



And most will be really, really bad.

I’m excited, because , for reasons I can’t really account for, I still have my 12 FD lenses. The 100 f2.8 was an incredibly sharp and contrasty lens. still is, I guess).


----------



## melgross (Oct 13, 2018)

CanonGrunt said:


> Well, you can also swap out the mount on FD lenses with either the Ed Mika composite EF mounts, or the brass EF mounts a few companies offer. And for the EOS R you can just use the Canon EF to RF Adapter.



Yuk!


----------



## CanonGrunt (Oct 15, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> Guess what I don't have to ruin my FD lenses because I still use them on my very old FD, FL and R cameras.
> So it would be a complete waste of money to do as you say.
> This way I do not have to screw up my FD type of lenses and can mount them directly to the new RF mount.
> Now that is by far smarter and very sweet.



It doesn't ruin them. I have reversed the mount a few times. Just don't scratch the glass with your screwdriver.  But I am currently using mine on EF mount Cinema Cameras, so very different purpose I guess. It's the only option available without adding an adapter with added glass. The FD - EOS M adapters are wonderful however. I reckon the FD - EOS R should work just as well.


----------

